# bicep problems



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 8, 2014)

So the past two weeks I've been training my girlfriend in the gym. She was on her own but my new work schedule gives me time to train her.
Well last week, the day after back day she started getting the really bad pain in her left bicep and it progressed as the day went on. Hurts to touch it and she couldn't really extend it all the way without a significant amount of pain. No redness or swelling. 2 days later it's fine. No issues.

Well Tuesday was chest and bis...A lot of supersets. I even kind of took it easy on the bi workouts because of what happened the week before. Well yesterday she was fine...then this morning all of a sudden the same thing on the same arm. Pain to the touch. Hard to extend. No discoloration or swelling.

Thoughts or tips?

Oh and this week she started her var 10mg/day


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 8, 2014)

Start flossing the area daily.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 8, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Start flossing the area daily.



The ****? Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2014)

Roll it with a lacrosse ball too.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 8, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> The ****? Lol



Voodoo floss from Rogue Fitness. Look up Dr. Kelly Starrett on YouTube and his WOD's for how to use it


----------



## jennerrator (May 8, 2014)

hmmmm weird, never had that type of problem...maybe it's just that she is new at training or somehow strained it???


----------



## Joliver (May 8, 2014)

Don't work the muscle for a few weeks. Bicep tendinitis can be a chronic condition if you don't let it heal. My right bicep constantly gives me hell.

All of the other advice is good too, but time and healing go hand in hand.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 8, 2014)

It doesn't hurt during the workout or right after. Just a day or 2 later it gets real bad. It's not at the elbow crease side of the bicep. More the middle portion. Tendinitis would hurt during the workout wouldn't it?


----------



## Joliver (May 8, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> It doesn't hurt during the workout or right after. Just a day or 2 later it gets real bad. It's not at the elbow crease side of the bicep. More the middle portion. Tendinitis would hurt during the workout wouldn't it?



May be a pulled muscle.  Overtraining can do that to you.  You got all jacked up on Tbol and hurt your woman. Shame on you frank!  

If it isnt at the origin or insertion of the muscle, it is usually no problem.


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2014)

Yeah fronk! Look at that fragile flower?? You beast of an animal you.


----------



## Joliver (May 8, 2014)

We all know what really happened frank.....I have video.


----------



## Iron1 (May 8, 2014)

joliver said:


> We all know what really happened frank.....I have video.
> ]




This is beautiful ahhahah!


Poor Mrs. Nipples!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 8, 2014)

Hahahaha you guys suck! Lol



Tbol gets the best of me


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 9, 2014)

I workout with my daughter who looks to have more muscle than your lady Fronk and I don't give her super sets lol. Slow it down Tbol T.....Timmy lol!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 9, 2014)

Tbol Timmy = instant classic


----------

